# Watertight HDPE pipe joints



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dont know HDPE but I can tell you PVC glue is generally PVC only as are most pipe glues.You cannot mix and match unless specified on the lablel staying within the same family of materials ie sometimes pvc and cpvc. The glues create a chemical reaction with the specified material. See if there is a supplier name on the pipe and look up their website. If you need a perfect water tight fit , follow suppliers specs and do so with all chemical bonds.


----------



## Foozle (Aug 30, 2010)

*HDPE pipe and "transition" cement*

I've been using HDPE pipe and "transition" (between PVC and ABS) cement with decent results. Definitely far better than with the black ABS cement, which simply became brittle and flaked off the HDPE.

The HDPE industry seems to be quietly ignoring this question...

Cheers,

Foozle


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Garden type corrugated HDPE pipe has a thinner wall and is more flexible. You shouldn't have to make any connections. It typically comes in rolls. You simply cut off what you need and it's pliable enough to run anywhere you need it to run. 

As far as SDR17 HDPE (as used for pipe bursting); I only know of one way to join which is butt fusing, which requires expensive equipment that you won't want to purchase. Basically, there's a clamp that holds each pipe to be fused, a machine that looks like a meat slicer is placed between the two ends and rotates to shave them until they're smooth. A hot iron is then placed between the two until they've reached the appropriate temperature. They're then pressed together and held tight until a molecular bond is made. Thus, fusing the butts together permanently.

If you're simply using the corrugated poly pipe to drain water away from the house, it doesn't need to be water tight anyway. A few drips won't hurt. If it were me, I'd either cut a small slit in one, in order to fold it over on itself (like putting two drinking straws together) and push it into the other...

or use electrical tape. :thumbsup:


----------

